# Subsoil now above sand



## MightyPumpkin (2 Oct 2015)

Hi I have an issue. I knocked the filter onto full power (accidentally) but didn't notice for a few hours. In the meantime it has been busy rearranging the soil into drifts at the front of the tank. So where there once was a dip I now have sand dunes. 
How do I get it back to how it was?
First tank. Fluval Edge 23lt using their stock filter pump.
Any advice great fully received. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Oct 2015)

Bummer...You could just try to syphon off the worst and then recap...Or if you've got the time and the energy start again. 
If you do try using a soil retainer made out of something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001P3SPIU?keywords=Gardman Greenhouse Shading Material&qid=1442755185&ref_=sr_1_fkmr1_1&sr=8-1-fkmr1 or gravel tidy between, it works a treat to stop the above happening. 
Great for ongoing maintenance and replanting without disturbance as well.


----------



## MightyPumpkin (3 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the sympathy. I'm thinking of starting again with dividers as you've advised and plan a scape with consideration for the effects of the filter. Landscape designer and keen gardener so can freely get hold of some membrane. Thanks for the tip....It was looking so nice though . Still live and learn 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyPumpkin (3 Oct 2015)

Love the rock and wood work btw

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2015)

(actually i have never been a fan of the fine white sand, i much prefer the more natural colored sand/gravel  like in Troi's example)


----------



## MightyPumpkin (5 Oct 2015)

Think it may be the camera. The  sand is more greyish brown like the rocks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

